# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Переназначение мультимедиа-клавиш клавиатуры

## klekl

Здравствуйте. Есть три мультимедиа-клавиши "домой", "имейл" и "поиск". Клавиша "имейл" может быть переназначена в MKey, всё работает нормально, но две другие при переназначении вызывают и свою, по умолчанию назначенную, функцию, и ту, которую задал я через MKey. В SharpKeys, KeyTweak ничего не выходит, функции не меняются. В KeyboardTest у двух этих клавиш показывают коды только для Windows, для Bios - нули, так что и вручную через реестр назначить другие функции не получается. Больше ничего не нагуглил. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## klekl

Решение: в AutoHotKey запустить скрипт как на скриншоте (клавиша "домой" биндится как insert). Если пользуетесь пунтосвинчером, то на скриншоте и удобные (мне) настройки для пользования им.настройки клавиатуры.jpg

----------


## klekl

http://i056.radikal.ru/1604/1b/e1de42ee57cf.png

---------- Post added at 02:15 ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 ----------

Клавиатура Dialog kp-112wu. Переназначить, забиндить, изменить клавиши.

----------


## byronedugs

Ок. Модель ноутбука: SONY VAIO SVF153A1YVsvf1532p1rb. 
Клавиатура встроенная. Не знаю, какая у нее может быть модель.

----------

